# Miaya ate the foam mattress pad



## Miaya's mom (Oct 27, 2011)

It's all my fault, I fell asleep on the couch Thursday night and forgot to put the gate up to the upstairs. At 3:00 in the AM I hear screaming, Miaya had wandered into the bedroom and ate a BIG piece out of the mattress pad. We are frantic, she actually swallowed it, we stayed up the rest of the night watching her sleep, waiting for the vet to open. I wake up to her drinking and coming in to burp at me and tell me she needs to go out.. I have seen it all Green Foam POOP:yuck: The vet said as long as it is coming out and she is eating and drinking everything should be fine, except for me I get to sleep on the couch until the new mattress pad arrives.:doh:


----------



## Sweet Girl (Jun 10, 2010)

Try not to beat yourself up. You fell asleep. It does seem to be coming out okay - and that's a good thing. If it makes you feel better as you go through this - my sister's Great Dane-Lab ate most of a couch on one occasion - and the bathroom door on another (when he went in and accidentally closed himself in). He was fine.


----------



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

I've seen many a foamy poops with Tucker.


----------



## BriGuy (Aug 31, 2010)

I'm sure she'll be OK as long as it keeps coming out. When Cookie was a puppy, she snatched a piece of tin foil and ate it. She had sparkly poops for a couple of days. It was right before Christmas, so it was kind of festive. :doh:


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Tayla just at the ear off her stuffed bunny this morning. I really didn't think she would swallow it that quickly. She then went for a stuffed dog and got the tail off, but I was ready with a can of pb and she spit it out for pb. I cut the remaining ear off her bunny so now he can't hear her coming. I'll be watching poop for a couple days. Sigh...


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

Welcome to life with a golden retriever!

They eat everything. Most of the time it will go right through them, but just always be aware. Be aware of things they might get into and be aware if for some reason they stop eating and/or pooping.

Thank goodness things seem okay.


----------



## momtoMax (Apr 21, 2009)

My dogs have eaten another kind of pad in several incidents. As long as it passes - that's what matters. My one cat ate a foam toy thing and it got stuck. We didn't know why she started getting so sick and she almost died. Only exploration surgery saved her. So foam can be a bad thing if it doesn't pass.


----------



## Miaya's mom (Oct 27, 2011)

Tayla's Mom said:


> Tayla just at the ear off her stuffed bunny this morning. I really didn't think she would swallow it that quickly. She then went for a stuffed dog and got the tail off, but I was ready with a can of pb and she spit it out for pb. I cut the remaining ear off her bunny so now he can't hear her coming. I'll be watching poop for a couple days. Sigh...



We stopped giving Miaya stuffed toys for that reason, they survive about 20 minutes with her.


----------

